# Al-Qaeda Joins Syrian Rebellion



## TH15 (Sep 16, 2011)

> BY FRANK CRIMI
> FROM FRONTPAGEMAG.COM
> 
> 
> ...



http://blog.inc-intel.com/2011/09/al-qaeda-joins-syrian-rebellion-by.html#more


----------



## QC (Sep 17, 2011)

If the rebels know what's good for them they'll tell AQ to sling their hook.


----------

